# Question on the Eastbound Canadian



## CAQuail (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello,

I have been a long time reader of this forum but have only just joined. Next month I will be taking the Canadian from Vancouver to Toronto. The train leaves Vancouver at 8:30 PM, I was wondering if they serve dinner on board or should I plan on dinner in the city?

Thanks,

CAQuail


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm afraid there is no dinner served upon leaving Vancouver. I did the trip last June. And there is only a hamburger place in the station.


----------



## CAQuail (Dec 4, 2015)

In that case I will have dinner before leaving the hotel. Thanks for the response.


----------



## zephyr17 (Dec 4, 2015)

As noted above, no dinner served. First meal served is breakfast.

There are lots and lots of good places to eat in Vancouver. Get away from the station, though. Go down Robson and find someplace that strikes your fancy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 5, 2015)

Yep, Vancouver is loaded with eating places, unfortunately none around Pacific Central Station!

The Skytrain runs from the downtown Cruise Ship Terminal/Hotel/Mall known as Canada Place to Pacific Central Station, so its easy to day check your bags with the nice VIA agents and hop on the Skytrain for a great meal downtown!

Buy a day pass and you can ride the Skybus ( Ferry)to North Van from Canada Place or even clear out to the Airport SW of Town.Cheap way to sightsee in a Beautiful City, hanging out in Pacific Central Station basically sucks!


----------

